
YouTube's Demonetized Categories Revealed in JavaScript Source - cartercole
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3H8D2LrLHc
======
cartercole
Basically they scraped 800k videos and found that in the javascript init data
there was an "excluded_ads" key that gave them clues as to why a video was
demonetized. After this video and another were made Youtube has now removed
that key from their videos pages

